# Tivo should have AdultZone in addtion to KidZone



## MonroeEfford (Oct 18, 2006)

Perhaps it should be called something other than AdultZone, since that connotes only pornography. But there should be a reserved area of shows that you can only access via PIN. That way, you have Kidzone....the General viewing area that may be good for general viewing...finally, an Adultzone that would be accessible only by adults in household. Very similar to hotel concept of "Movie titles will not appear on your bill".


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

/subscribe to see the hilarity that will ensue


----------



## MonroeEfford (Oct 18, 2006)

It might do in Skinemax, er Cinemax...as once you put a few "favorite" movie titles out there on "Keep until I delete" in the protected or "Adultzone"...there would no longer be any interest in subscribing.


----------

